# Pull up your pants! Gov on youth crime: Parents must get involved



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

As the Hub tries to deal with a rise in crime, Gov. Deval Patrick yesterday issued a tough-love message to grownups -- take responsibility for your kids. The question is: Will that message get through to the low-slung jeans crowd? (File)

 

*Pull up your pants! Gov on youth crime: Parents must get involved*
 
By *Jessica Van Sack & Casey Ross*
As the city struggles to deal with seemingly out-of-control youth crime, Gov. Deval Patrick has called on grownups to take responsibility for kids . . .


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I wonder where the plumber's union stands on this.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So the answer is to take away anti-gang money and just tell kids to pull up their pants?

Is the solution to the drug problem a strong declaration to "Wipe your nose."?


----------

